# Reminton R1 centenial



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

I just picked up a Remington R1 centenial, and was wondering if anyone else has one? My first thoughts on the gun were that its a really nice looking gun. A few things though have my concern. First its a very loose gun. My FFL dealer who is a gunsmith also commented that it was a rattle trap. second when the gun is empty and you rack the slide back it will not lock back unless you lock the slide lock by hand. I did try my mags. from my dan, and kimber and it will lock with them once, then when you release the slide and pull the slide back it will once again not lock back! I took the mag. out and notice they are pushed down and cocked. a tap and they come back in place. over and over it will do the same thing. It will lock back after the last round on live fire. It also fires about 3 inches to the left. and last thing the little gold sight on front works its way loose. Almost lost it twice. It's not a gun I will be shooting much but I was expecting more from a $1000.00 gun. Anyone also know why the R on the left grip on all these are not straight like on the right side? Still all in all its a nice gun just lacks a bit. I'll put it away for my grandson.


----------



## Yiogo (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm no expert but what you described should not happen with any semi and does not happen with my R1. Talk to your dealer. Yiogo


----------



## Yiogo (Jan 26, 2012)

*Remington*

I may have misread what you wrote. With the mag in my R1 slide locks back without using the lock. If I drop the mag I can pull the slide back and release it. It will always lock back with the mag in. Yiogo


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

Yes Mine will not lock back with any of the two mags that came with the gun. It will lock back once with any other .45 mag I have once, then when I release the slide lock and let the slide come forward (empty) then pull the slide back again it will not re-lock! I take the mag out and its sprung down a bit and wedged! a quick tap and the mag pops back in place. I'm gonna try a different slide lock and see what happens. Thanks for letting me know yours locks back!


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

Swapped out the slide lock on my Dan Wesson Heritage,and it works fine even with the Remington mags.! I compared both slide locks and they look identical! guess the Remington one is just bad? I'll be on the phone Monday to see what they will do for me.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

A little off-topic, but I did some snooping and was surprised to find that the Remington R1 was that expensive.

I always thought of the Remington 1911 as an _*"okay"*_ handgun.


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

Yes the one I have goes for $950-$1250!!!! I traded a $600 gun and $200 cash so money wise I did Ok. But as I said it's a nice looking gun but in that price range there are much better built guns to be had. My boss got a cheap 1911 Tisas and it's much tighter and dead on. He paid $399.00 for it! I guess I'm glad I've got a few other nice 1911's, Because if this was my one and only.............. I just hate not being happy with a gun that could have been built much better. What hurts worst is its got a good name behind it! now I know why so many are for sale and in stock everywhere. I read all the reviews and they made it sound like the gun was gold! I'll put her away and who knows if someone wants it I'll gladly unload it and invest in another STI.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I'd let Remington fix it if you can live without it for a little while.The slidestop is out of spec on the bottom,it's probably got a slight angle that pushes the follower over.The front sight should be replaced but can be easily fixed.If you remove the sight and prick punch the top of the dovetail it will swage some burrs in it.Degrease it and the slide and reinstall it with some red locktite-the normal for bults,not the stud and bearing lock.Most punch the base of the dovetail but that creates a gap at the base of the sight,punching the top of the dovetail forces the sight down and doesn't look as bad.I doesn't take much of a mushroom from the punch to tighten up fit by your explanation of the fit.Remington should replace the sight,but this is what they may do if the fit is still on the snug side.


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks rex, Remington sent out a ups tracking number and there gonna pick it up!


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Cool.Let us know how CS is.


----------

